# Two simple questions to Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical owners.



## raindown

(google pic).

I am ready to pull the trigger on H69419933, but need to clarify two issues:

- as I am afraid that on 7,5'' wrist it might appear to small, what is the actual size of the dial?
- has anyone had problems with the size of the crown? Doesn't it dig into skin? I hate when the watch doesn't fit comfortably.

Any feedback would be kindly appreciated.


----------



## ashirian

For your 7.5" wrist size, I would say that 38mm might be tad bit small. I have a Khaki Field auto with silver dial and it fits just right on my about 6.5" wrist and my other watches are 40, 41, 42mm. Lighter dial makes it larger presence.

If you're set on quartz, you should consider Khaki King with 40mm size. And it protects the crown. For me I don't really mind the crown on mine it doesn't dig into the skin..
Hamilton H64451733 Watch | Ashford.com


----------



## tinknocker

I have the Khaki mechanical (green dial) and it fits me well, but i have about a 6 1/2, 6 3/4" wrist.

The lug to lug is about 48mm, maybe 47 1/2mm, so for me it's just right.

The crown doesn't dig into my wrist, but I wear my watches above the wrist bone. If you wear it low, it might, not sure.

The Khaki King is 40mm, which would probably be better for you.


----------



## Shademantis

I have a 7.75" wrist and I have no trouble wearing 38mm watches, including the field mech which I've owned for a few years now.










But will you think it looks fine on you, given your own aesthetic predilections? Only you can make that call.


----------



## oldhooky

I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Tried on a 38mm in an AD and found it too small, and even though I went there to buy it, I opted for the 42mm which I had to order in. To me it's far better proportioned and if your wrist is flat, it works really well.


----------



## ashirian

That's what I thought too at first when I tried my 38mm on AD because I was so used to the 40mm and 42mm sized watches on my wrist that 38mm felt like it was too small. But when I tried to see it in 3rd person view like not staring at it directly and have my arm reach for something or looking myself in a mirror, I realized that it's just the right size on my 6.5 inch roundish wrist. It's the most comfortable watch I own. The other 40mm, 41mm and 42mm has the presence but also makes me aware at all times that I have a watch on my wrist. But on the other hand my Hamilton is very silently nice and thin with no extra restraint on my wrist when it's worn all day.

I'm wearing it with a maratac strap and it almost have the vintage dressy look which is good for me. I'm starting to dislike this whole modern trend of big, flashy, needs-to-be-seen watches anyway. Just seem pretentious. Just the other day I was having dinner with a girl who was wearing ~42mm sized 'rolex looking' all gold shiny fashion watch, and it was sliding back and forth... I was like "my eyes! MY EYES!!"


----------



## raindown

Thank you for much detailed opinions. It means a lot to me since the nearest Hamilton retailer is located within couple of hundred kilometers away from my hometown and I can't examine the watch personally. I shall give it a try and place an order for that truly amazing timepiece. I wouldn't hesitate to choose 40 or 42 mm model, if it wasn't for 38 mm manual winding movement. I prefer it to self winding for 'power reserve indicator beneath your two fingers' system. Anyway, could someone further measure the size of a dial (excludig the case, that is)? I noticed that the look of the watch far more really depends on size of a dial.


----------



## ashirian

I just measured my 38mm and the dial size without the case is 31.5mm


----------



## Pugilist74

I have the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical 40mm watch (H695190). You might find it in the grey market under a different model number but same watch (strap being different). Google it and check youtube for a review. It might be what you're looking for.


----------



## wtsbfan

That is a fantastic watch. I've looked at it more than a couple times. The ETA 2804 movement is really cool. I say go for it if you like it.
I have a 7.75" wrist and I've worn the Khaki King and a 35mm Pulsar chronograph I wear without concern.


raindown said:


> View attachment 733167
> (google pic).
> 
> I am ready to pull the trigger on H69419933, but need to clarify two issues:
> 
> - as I am afraid that on 7,5'' wrist it might appear to small, what is the actual size of the dial?
> - has anyone had problems with the size of the crown? Doesn't it dig into skin? I hate when the watch doesn't fit comfortably.
> 
> Any feedback would be kindly appreciated.


----------



## johnj

That's one of the benefits of the case being 38mm. It can afford to have a large crown (perfect for hand winding) and not be to intrusive on the wrist.


----------



## samael_6978

I have 6.75 wrist, and I own several watches under 40mm. The size of the watch that one settles on is a very subjective matter. I wear Hamilton khaki in 38mm, Davosa at about 37mm, and I'll be buying Smiths military in 36mm very soon.

In my personal opinion, most of the people wear watches way too big for their wrists. It just looks silly having a hockey puck strapped to one's wrist. Then they post a question on the internet forum asking like minded people their opinions.

Hamilton Khaki mechanical is made to be understated. Simple dial, bead blasted case, 38mm diameter. If one needs bling-bling it's the wrong way to go.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wwarren

I have a 7.25" wrist which is relatively flat on top. I have found the best watch size for me (most comfortable as well as looks) is 40 to 42 mm. One of my favorites is the Khaki Field Auto (42 mm).


----------



## JohnM

I love the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical. It's the perfect size for my 6.75" wrist. For your wrist, I'd probably try to find something a bit bigger. My IWC Mark XVI is 39mm and it looks good too -- ever so slightly oversized by traditional, if not current, standards. 40mm (non-diver) watches can look big on me. I would think 40-42mm would be perfect for your larger wrist.

That said, it might be fine. Important to remember that 36mm was considered large at one time. There are so many iconic 36mm watches, including the Rolex Datejust. If you can't find something with the understated good looks and great price of the Khaki mechanical, just go for it. It's not that much money and if you end up not liking it, it's easy to sell or pass on to a family member.

John


----------



## Clairecita

Interesting concepts being explored here. I haven't found the crown to dig in no matter which hand i wear it on. Its a normal human condition to be dictated to by aesthetics. I'm a woman, and I'm supposed to go for the aesthetics of ladies or fashion watches. I find ladies watches to be small and petite. Ad often i find them ugly and gaudy. The dials are too small to read easily at a glance, the bands fall apart and the entire watch starts to look disheveled after a couple of years. They're meant to look glossy. They're often anodized, often gold anodizing, which sfuffs up...and the list goes on. So i wear men's watches. I like fashion on my feet, in the way i do my hair, or the clothes i wear, but when i want to tell the time its all about practicalities. Well largly. I said earlier that ladies watches scuff up and the anodizing comes off. You won't have that problem with the Khaki mechanical. Its bead blasted, and made from stainless steel, so it won't corrode and if you scratch the watch its not really going to matter. Its one of the reasons i opted for the khaki mecahnical. Its a military watch, its meant to look rugged. The dial is dead easy to read even when i'm hiking and i don't have to put my specs on to read it. The band is comfortable and it has hole eyelets on it. Its band is made of canvas. Its not meant to look pretty. Thats the beauty in it. Its simple, has rugged good looks, and lives up to its reputation as a utility watch. Its light on my wrist. And in terms of size its subjective. When i used to wear women's watches they all were small but looked right when i wore them. When i started wearing men's watches they looked too big in my subjective viewpoint. Now that I'm used to men's watches i tend to think women's watches look to small on my wrist now and men's watchs look right. In other words my perceptions altered. I would think, sit down and think about what you want in a watch. Is the dial going to be easy to read? too cluttered? Whats it going to look like in ten years time if its going to be your daily watch. If its too big or too small is subjective, and your perseptions aren't set in concrete.


----------



## watchma

I wear my khaki dailed mechanical to some extent as a contrast to the larger watches in my collection

It doesn't look out of place in contrast and doesn't look that small - I recently tried another of the versions of this watch (1mm larger) and it had a shiny crown which didn't really suit the watch as well as this khaki one


----------



## chirs1211

Apologies for resurrecting this thread,but i'm kind of in the same boat liking the Field handwind but also with a 7.5in wrist

Which model did you get Raindown?

I'm also considering the 40mm King and 42mm Field, if 38mm is too small

Chris


----------



## Ken721

I thought the 38mm was a bit small as well. I purchased the dark green dial version and immediately put a green nato strap on it. This made it look bigger because nato straps dont have any taper. They are 20mm all the way around. The large dial helps as well since the bezel and case are thinner than most watches. I have always worn an 40mm Omega SMP and this wears just fine. This even appears larger than my Explorer I even though the case size is the same.


----------



## andyinoz

Does anyone know any websites that are selling this watch? Jomashop have the green dial version in stock but i really wanted the black dial.


----------



## HAR

I am about to pull the trigger on this one, I have a 6.25 inch wrist. Usually I wear watches no larger than 42mm, knowing that the lug to lug is 47-48mm seems just the right size for an everyday watch.


----------

